

China used rockets to stop rain during the olympics - sunpatel
http://www.inquisitr.com/2644/china-fired-rockets-to-stop-olympic-rain/

======
sunpatel
heres the wikipedia page on how it all
works...<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_modification>

